# Line identification



## Tomingso (12 mo ago)

Can anyone help identify this line? Im not sure which line trimmer it is for. Thanks in advance


----------



## ClearSky (9 mo ago)

Hi .. years ago we had a farm and I used to walk behind trimmer. The front of the trimmer had a disk where you would loop pre-cut trimmer line onto the desk. The line you have in your photo reminds me of the line I used for the walk behind trimmer.


----------

